# How to connect multiple amplifiers to one source



## iSleipnir

I want to connect muliple amplifiers to one source. Namely, my speaker amplifier and my headphone amplifier to my computer. I would only have one on at a time.

 I guess what I'm asking is: do they make amp selectors for speaker/headphone equipment?

 Any ideas?


----------



## XXII

I think you just need a RCA splitter (assuming you are using the RCA output of your source).


----------



## krmathis

Switchbox, RCA splitter, or similar


----------



## cwell2112

I just ordered a LR1 line router (switchbox) from Mapletree Audio Design. It's a little expensive for what it does, but pretty much solves any multiple source/multiple amp problems like yours. I haven't received it yet, so I can't personally attest to the quality, but, from what I've read, it's very good.

Mapletree Audio Design

 It's the last item on that page.


----------



## Tridacnid

I think Twisted Pear Audio makes a board for one as well, but you have to build it.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cwell2112* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just ordered a LR1 line router (switchbox) from Mapletree Audio Design. It's a little expensive for what it does, but pretty much solves any multiple source/multiple amp problems like yours. I haven't received it yet, so I can't personally attest to the quality, but, from what I've read, it's very good._

 

i have 2 sources and 3 amps (all balanced) and needed a way to easily switch between them. i ordered an LR 1 Pro Line Router from Mapletree Audio. I am SO happy with this thing. my life is so much easier. the build quality and wood work is amazing. no idea why i waited so long to get one. instead of constantly pulling and reinserting ICs, do yourself and get a line router.

 highly recommended. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Welcome to Mapletree Audio Design


----------



## Uncle Erik

You can also try any one of a number of preamps.

 I have a Conrad-Johnson PV2 preamp. It has two tape loops out. You can connect a headphone amp to each, connect four sources and also a power amp for speakers. It is amazingly convenient.

 I think I paid about $350 for it a few years back. All tubes and it even has a phono preamp. I don't think there's anything better for the money, new or used.


----------



## SP Wild

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XXII* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you just need a RCA splitter (assuming you are using the RCA output of your source)._

 

A one piece metal design, not cable. I use the adaptor at the source, I don't believe I heard signal degradation with this setup. Don't know about switch boxes.


----------



## St3ve

I am in the same boat. I want to connect my powered monitors and my headphone amp to the same source (my dac). My dac (apogee duet) only has 1 pair of outs and I currently have to play silly-buggers with plugging the relevant cables in. An inelegant solution.


----------



## darcyb62

I am using a Behringer Minimon Mon800. It was a relatively inexpensive way of connecting multiple sources.

BEHRINGER: MON800

 EDIT...

 I use it connect multiple sources to multiple outs.

 Another way would be to go with a studio mixer. Lots of options that route.


----------



## St3ve

That looks ideal! Thanks darcyb62


----------



## Head_case

Quote:


 I am using a Behringer Minimon Mon800. It was a relatively inexpensive way of connecting multiple sources.

 BEHRINGER: MON800

 EDIT...

 I use it connect multiple sources to multiple outs. 
 


 My brain is too simple...cannot compute all those multiple inputs! 

 Is the Behringer Mon800 suitable for recording from an LP source to computer? 

 I can't see inputs for anything other than CD/Tape. I do have a cassette tape player which gets regular use though. Can one of these be used for the LP input, or would I need a phono stage/pre-amp connection to feed into this?


----------



## darcyb62

You would need a phone pre-amp.

 You have four inputs:
 Mix A
 Mix B
 CD/Tape C
 CD/Tape B

 And three analog outs and two headphone outs.
 For outs I have set up active nearfields, an integrated amp and I use 1 side of the third set for a sub.

 You just push the selector button if you want it enabled.

 I have firewire and USB dac connected to two of the inputs.

 It works quite well for me.


----------

